# Macro of a Rose



## Sarmad (Aug 1, 2015)

Macro of a Rose by Sarmad Iqbal, on Flickr


----------



## BrickHouse (Aug 2, 2015)

Beautiful image!!


----------



## limr (Aug 2, 2015)

Well done!


----------



## waday (Aug 2, 2015)

Very nice!


----------



## JustJazzie (Aug 2, 2015)

Beautiful! What lovely colors.


----------



## ShahanaPinky (Aug 7, 2015)

This is so wonderful. Thanks.


----------



## Raj_55555 (Aug 7, 2015)

Lovely shot Sarmad, and love your processing, it's easy to over process these images.


----------



## LilyBee (Aug 13, 2015)

Nice, this might also look very good in black and white


----------

